# I can't squat with my toes forward



## xenomorff (Dec 21, 2008)

I can squat with them turned out and with a wide stance. I want to start squatting again but I don't want to use a board under my heels. Is it alright to squat with my toes out?


----------



## Built (Dec 21, 2008)

Your toes should go the same direction as the travel of your knees.

That being said, are you getting your butt back far enough? You should be getting it waaaay back there, as if you're trying to sit on a chair that's too far behind you.


----------



## Merkaba (Dec 22, 2008)

ditto


----------



## MeatheadSam (Dec 22, 2008)

Toes straigth forward = injured knees. Bad thing to do.

As said above the toes need to point where the knees naturally want to travel.

Never use a board under your heels. If you need to work on flexibility then do so. You need to squat flat footed for proper form.


----------



## Lobo2009 (Dec 22, 2008)

This is how to squat:

YouTube - Heavy Squatting

Ass should come down between the feet - like your squatting down to pick up a swiss exercise ball.


----------



## danzik17 (Dec 22, 2008)

Here's another thing to try - start with bodyweight squats every time for 2-3 sets even if you've already warmed up.  I can't speak for others, but my hip adductors are extremely tight.  If I start squatting right off the bat I could never hit full depth, but by doing 2-3 warmup sets with increasing depth on each one it becomes a non-issue.

You might also try front squats.  Some people find them more comfortable to do than back squats and they're just as viable.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 22, 2008)

MeatheadSam said:


> *Toes straigth forward = injured knees. Bad thing to do.*
> As said above the toes need to point where the knees naturally want to travel.
> 
> Never use a board under your heels. If you need to work on flexibility then do so. You need to squat flat footed for proper form.



Not necessarily..


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 23, 2008)

Some turning out of the toes is fine, yes.


----------

